# Gas locker lighting???



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know if legislation would allow lighting to be fitted to a gas locker? 

My thought process being, the chances are the gas always runs out when it is dark - and raining for good measure. 

If an LED light was fitted, would that be safer? By safety, I mean is there a risk of a spark when switching the light on etc? 

Any thoughts, over to the experts!

Russell


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

What's wrong with torches?( only teasing) Have you considered an auto or mannual change over?
Richard


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ikea sell little battery powered lights designed to be put in shelf units to light up the pretty glasses and trophies and things.

Since they are battery powered, they are low voltage and so present very little risk of spark, and because they would fit in the top of the locker, and LPG is heavier than air, any leaks will be well out of the way off the light in the unlikely event of some kind of spark. 

-Mike


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Whats wrong with a good old Mark one candle? It will burn off any gas leakage and you will never have to worry again.


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Whats wrong with a good old Mark one candle? It will burn off any gas leakage and you will never have to worry again.


Davey Lamp!!

canary optional


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Get a LED headlamp.... :idea:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lighting*

Hi

Head lights, torches....I know, I am just trying to be neat and tidy. How easy it would be to just have a light in there.

Speaking of candles - remember the gas leak in Italy in 2007? The chaps used a cigarette lighter to find the exact source of the leak!

To sum up then, would an LED connected to the 12v system in the van be safe or not?

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dunno mate, but I use a battery light, which was a quid from the cheap shop and double sided tape(d) to the side of the locker. 

This was before I actually looked properly and found the manufacturer had already fitted a low wattage 12 volt in there.....


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Lighting*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Head lights, torches....I know, I am just trying to be neat and tidy. How easy it would be to just have a light in there.
> 
> ...


An LED light switched from inside the motorhome would be ideal, no switching inside the gas locker, so no spark. And the ultimate luxury, switch on before you go outside on a cold night.
I would avoid a battery light in the locker as a battery is more likely to arc, and the spark could be volatile as batteries will let go until they burn out.
Gerry


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

To be serious for a change, Russell. Any light will not be a problem so long as the switch, which may arc when operated, is not in the locker. An LED type is probably the best bet since it generates no heat and will not be such a drain if you forget to turn it off.
Have just seen GerryD has beat me to it!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Have you tried Swan Vesta Matches? They always go down with a bang. :twisted:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Once you open the gas locker the chances for an explosion I think are zero. And I think the chance of ignighting a small leak would be equally impossible from a mini spark on an led light a foot or so away. I'd just put in one of those stick up led lights.

On the adivice of the guy that sells us the gas I put a simple T between two tanks each with it's own regulator. The cost is very little and it's easy to switch over, don't even need a light. Only disadvantage is that there must always be two tanks connected otherwise we have an open connection.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the replies. 

The previous Kon-tiki had (originally) 2 x 13 kg Calor cylinders and both were connected to the "main pipe" as it were. I kept one cylinder open and one closed, so if one ran out (which it did n't), I simply opened one and closed the other. The system was later replaced with 2 x 11 kg Gaslow. 

This van has 2 x 13 kg Calor cylinders but only one is connected to the "main pipe" - and it is the thought of messing about with gas pipes in the dark - and no doubt rain on a December evening etc that got me thinking about a light. 

I am (wondering off topic) so reluctant to use Gaslow due to my history of leaks! 

Russell


----------

